# Favorite Fruit Wines



## Wiz (Sep 1, 2010)

What is everybody's most favorite fruit wine?
Dry?
Semi-sweet?
Sweet?


----------



## pwrose (Sep 1, 2010)

Blackberry sweetened to 1.020 with bluberry juice


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 1, 2010)

pwrose said:


> Blackberry sweetened to 1.020 with bluberry juice



hmmmm...hadn't thought of that...now ya' got me thinkin'


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2010)

In this order;
Peach
Strawberry
Blueberry


----------



## pwrose (Sep 1, 2010)

cg This is the first time I have added the blueberry for the sweetener and I can't wait until it has some age on it, because it was so good at bottling time that out of the possible 15 bottles from a 3 gallon batch, only 8 bottles were filled and one 1 gallon jug. The one gallon was drank at my brother in laws wedding and what wasn't bottled was drank after the 8 corks were put in. I only have 4 bottles of the 8 left. LOL its good even early.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 1, 2010)

Semi Black Currant! Next would be Semi Raspberry or Elderberrym hard to pick which one is second!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Sep 1, 2010)

Apple wine is good.
Made some pear that was excellent. Only had enough pears for a gallon.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 1, 2010)

Semi Raspberry is the best to date that I have nmade


----------



## Danml (Sep 3, 2010)

Pomegranate


----------

